# Homemade Laundry Soap



## letscook (Apr 2, 2009)

I was watching a show The Duggars and they were making Homade Laundry soap. Just that day I had to buy soap and thought to myself this is getting so pricey- So I said I am going to try this. My intial cost was 7.78 - but the products i purchased will make more. so i figured it all out. The recipe makes 10 gallons of laundry soap and I made it for $1.60 and recipe does approx. 180 loads. I paid 9.90 for soap the did 92 load. I made the recipe December 30 and I just made a new batch yesterday. 

I will never buy laundry soap again, It took some getting use to as it doesn't suds, but it does clean. I gave some to my daughter, as 3 boys 8,5,2 yrs old would be a good test. She loved it. Save so money and make your own. You can purchase a 5 gal bucket at Home depot for about 3-4.00 - I already had one. I save my 10 - 1 gallon milk jugs to out it in. Here's the recipe

*TIPS FOR LAUNDRY SOAP*
We use Fels-Naptha bar soap in the homemade soap recipes, but you can use Ivory, Sunlight, Kirk's Hardwater Castile or Zote bars. Don't use heavily perfumed soaps. We buy Fels-Naptha by the case from our local grocer or online. Washing Soda and Borax can normally be found on the laundry or cleaning aisle. Recipe cost approx. $2.
*Homemade Liquid Laundry Soap*- Front or top load machine- best value
4 Cups hot tap water
1 Fels-Naptha soap bar
1 Cup Washing Soda
½ Cup Borax
- Grate bar of soap and add to saucepan with water. Stir continually over medium-low heat until soap dissolves and is melted. NOTE: Do not walk away from it as it will boil over.
-Fill a 5 gallon bucket half full of hot tap water. Add melted soap, washing soda and Borax. Stir well until all powder is dissolved. Fill bucket to top with more hot water. Stir, cover and let sit overnight to thicken.
-Stir and fill a used, clean, laundry soap dispenser half full with soap and then fill rest of way with water. Shake before each use. (will gel)
-Optional: You can add 10-15 drops of essential oil per 2 gallons. Add once soap has cooled. Ideas: lavender, rosemary, tea tree oil.
-Yield: Liquid soap recipe makes 10 gallons.
-Top Load Machine- 5/8 Cup per load (Approx. 180 loads)
-Front Load Machines- ¼ Cup per load (Approx. 640 loads) 
*Inexpensive Fabric Softener Recipes*
Recipe #1
1 Cup White Vinegar
Add vinegar to rinse cycle. Works great. Removes residue and odors. Also helps to keep washing machine and hoses fresh and clean too.
Recipe #2
1 Container of Name Brand Fabric Softener
4 Inexpensive sponges, cut in half or wash cloths
Pour entire container of softener into a 5 gallon bucket. Fill empty softener container with water twice. (2 parts water to 1 part softener) Add sponges to softener/water mixture. When ready to use wring out extra mixture from one sponge and add to the dryer as you would a dryer sheet.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 2, 2009)

good for you!  thanks for the recipe.

A few months ago, by default really, I made two batches of bar soap.  I had a quanity of lard that had to go so I made goats milk soap.  It is wonderful. We use it at all our hand sinks and for bathing.  Only problem was obtaining the lye, practically had to sign an affidavit to order it.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello Beth,

Can you give me your recipe for bar soap? I live in an olive-oil producing area and would love to be able to make soap.

Thanks.


----------



## Alix (Apr 2, 2009)

OK, that is just too cool for school. We have a lot of skin sensitivities in our house and I'm thinking this might be just the ticket to deal with them all. I'm just about to finish off one of my liquid detergent bottles too so the timing of this post is perfect. Thanks so much letscook.


----------



## GrillingFool (Apr 2, 2009)

On another board I frequent, members have had very positive results making their own laundry soaps. They said clothes came out clean, and didn't report any fabric issues or problems.
I'm lazy so I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## letscook (Apr 2, 2009)

The clothes are cleaner to me and they don't have all that perfume smell to them,  Everyone that has tried it has had no problem with skin breakout.  
The selling point to my trial of this was besides the price of store brought was  I had some of hubbie jeans in washer and forgot about them, so i ran them threw the wash again and looked inside and the water was dirty again.  So that told me even tho no suds it was cleaning them great.     I don't add any scents to it. the fel-napha soap is enough smell for me.  Hope everyone else likes it to.  Its worth the try.


----------



## Alix (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm going to make some this weekend. I'll post back and let you know what we think of it.


----------



## Chef Munky (Apr 2, 2009)

That's a great recipe for laundry soap.
If you have a carpet cleaner that formula added with a cap full of liquid fabric softener makes a solution that cleans your carpets thoroughly.Without all the harsh chemicals,that eventually wears the carpet out,or fades it before it's time.
It's a great formula, that borax is very gentle,not only for people that suffer from chemical reactions to store bought soaps,but for pets who do as well.
The fabric softener is an added barrier to high traffic areas.And cuts down on that shocking static electricity...

Making your own soaps can be very expensive.I make glycerine MP soaps.I've been doing it for well over 12 years now.It's not a cheap hobby.It keeps me out of trouble 
Finding Lye is going to get harder.Most hardware store no longer sell it.People who didn't read the warning labels,used it the wrong way have made it hard for some soapers to obtain it.
You have to sign waivers now to purchase it online.

Munky.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 2, 2009)

Snoop Puss said:


> Hello Beth,
> 
> Can you give me your recipe for bar soap? I live in an olive-oil producing area and would love to be able to make soap.
> 
> Thanks.


 

Hey Snoop Puss, good to see you again..

I am not an expert on soap making even though I studied the process for two months before making mine...I don't believe there is a standardized recipe for making soap.  I found it to be a convoluted process to come up with my recipe.  I do know you need to use a lye calculator to determine your recipe, based of what fats and liquids you will use....here are links to some of the websites I studied..

http://www.thesage.com/calcs/lyecalc2.php
 
http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapmaking
 
http://www.soap-making-essentials.com/homemade-soap-recipes.html

for my first batch I used all lard...for my second batch I used 60% olive oil and 40% lard.  I do know you should use average,middle of the road, olive oil.  Do not use your good extra virgin olive oil!

Lye is hard to obtain in the US due to it being an ingredient for some type of illegal drug making.

After you look at the websites, please ask any questions that I may be able to answer!


----------



## letscook (Apr 2, 2009)

good luck alix, Just remember do not walk away from the stove - It will boil over - the next day is you find it a gel  just stir it up and it goes back to a thicker liquid. then just put it in your containers. Like I said I save my milk jugs.


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank You!


----------



## letscook (Apr 3, 2009)

Your welcome --  Got save where we can these days.

I also should mention on the fabric softner part, I find that the sponges brake off peices  so I went to our local Dollar store and brought pkg wash clothes -when i go to use just dip it in the softner and then ring it out and throw into your dryer. I don't leave them in the container of solution.   Also buy diferrent color ones then your normal wash clothes, easier to pick them out,


----------



## Snoop Puss (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the links Bethzaring. I've had a quick scout about the websites . I don't think the ingredients will be too difficult to get in this area. I bought some homemade olive oil soap in the nearby village, apparently made by somebody's grandmother. It was being sold by kids looking to raise money for the school, so I didn't get to speak to whoever made it. I've asked around locally for a recipe but among my friends it seems to be a forgotten art. I'll have to look out for a little old lady wearing eye goggles to protect against injury. If there's one about, she should certainly stand out from the crowd!


----------



## ellakav (Apr 14, 2009)

letscook said:


> good luck alix, Just remember do not walk away from the stove - It will boil over - the next day is you find it a gel just stir it up and it goes back to a thicker liquid. then just put it in your containers. Like I said I save my milk jugs.


 

I've been making my own laundry detergents for awhile myself.
I found that adding a couple Tbs. of liquid glycerin per gallon of
finished detergent keeps it from clotting up so badly and separating.


----------



## letscook (Apr 16, 2009)

I' ll have to give that a try-
Where can you find that ?
 Thanks


----------



## blissful (Apr 16, 2009)

letscook said:


> I' ll have to give that a try-
> Where can you find that ?
> Thanks


letscook, if you are asking about glycerin, it's found in the pharmacy and cosmetics area of a big box store, or a pharmacy, not too expensive. 

Also, glycerin is a by-product of the soap making process (saponification). It is what manufacturers take out of their soap to sell separately from whats left of the 'soap'. 

I make my own soaps for a number (8 ?) of years now, the glycerin is still in it and it's moisturizing to the skin. I make it in a process called 'cold process' (not hot process, not melt and pour). I make a LOT of it, and use it to barter for other items (jams jellies seeds fabric etc).
I also make homemade laundry detergent, using my homemade soap. I just can't see spending money on detergent when it's so expensive. ~Bliss


----------



## ellakav (Apr 16, 2009)

letscook said:


> I' ll have to give that a try-
> Where can you find that ?
> Thanks


 
Bliss answered it for me.  I get mine at CVS in the cosmetic section.
it's not an item they place at eye level - my store places it at the
floor!  but it's cheap, like 1.50 or so.  the first time I read about
adding it I was really skeptical because the homemade detergent
separates and gels so much.  I add the glycerin with a large wire
whisk after the finished detergent has cooled and then I slap a lid
on it and let it sit for 24 hours or so before I use it.  it really works
well.  when I first started making my own I would get irritated by
those little lumps that would gel up because they tend to not 
always dissolve completely in this ancient washer here.
the glycerin made all the difference.  and I'm not entirely sure
but I think that stirring in the soda/borax mixture AFTER boiling
down and cooling the soap makes some difference, too.


----------



## Alix (Apr 16, 2009)

I've been so busy I haven't had a chance to assemble everything and find a time to do this yet, but its on my agenda for the weekend. Couple of questions for anyone:

1. Anyone put fragrance in? Like for example something citrusy or lavender maybe? I have some dried lavender from the summer. 

2. Blissful, is there an amount for the glycerin? And are there different types of glycerin?

3. Cold process? Can you post your soap recipe somewhere? I'd love to try that too. I think bethzaring makes soap too so I'd love to see that thread get going.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 16, 2009)

I researched saponification for two months before I attempted to make soap.  There is no one recipe.  First you assemble your ingredients, then you use a lye calculator to determine the quantities of each of your ingredients. Here is a link of one of many websites telling how to make soap.  It is best to have a scale that measures grams to weigh your lye.

Natural soap making, Soap formula, Soap making Supplies, Natural Soap bars, Soap Molds, Lye Calculator, and Soapmaking Kits.

I made soap twice, simply to use up some lard.  The first batch was made from 100% lard for the fat and it really could have used a fragrance.  The lye I bought came with a sample of blueberry fragrance and I used it in my second batch....very nice.  

The directions to make soap made my head spin.  But I was able to make about 10 pounds of very nice soap after careful research.  Lye is nothing to sneeze at.  Wear protective gear.  And good luck, it really is a neat chemistry project.


----------



## letscook (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't put any scent in it as i don't like heavy scented things.
Also with summetime approaching I don't were scented items due to bees , insects, love scented item.  

Thanks for the glycerin info.


----------



## Alix (Apr 18, 2009)

OK, I'm about to begin but I can't find any washing soda. Can I sub baking soda? I sort of doubt it.

Edit: OK, I have some Amaze that has sodium carbonate (washing soda) and sodium silicate (which just keeps the powder from clumping) and one other item in it. Think I could use that?


----------



## Alix (Apr 18, 2009)

I was a bit distracted when I began this project. So...there might be some major booboos that will mean I get crap. 
First, I misread the instructions (did I mention I was distracted) and I put all the ingredients in the hot water and turned on the element. Hmmm...figured that out about that moment, but too late. 

Then, I had been thinking about the glycerin addition and had a brain flash. Here comes your chuckle of the day. I remembered I had baby suppositories that had been in the medicine cabinet for oh...12 years or so. LOL, yep, you guessed it. Chopped one of those babies up and tossed it in there too. What the heck, its glycerin isn't it? 

Then of course there is the worry that the stuff I used for washing soda (which is danged near impossible to find by the way) will not work the way its supposed to. I did a little research and used OxiClean which is sodium carbonate and sodium percarbonate which are both found in most laundry detergents. Its all mixed up and sitting on my kitchen floor. I'll open it tomorrow and see if it worked out OK. 

Say a little prayer for me! If nothing else it was a fun experiment for an afternoon.


----------



## blissful (Apr 19, 2009)

Alix said:


> I've been so busy I haven't had a chance to assemble everything and find a time to do this yet, but its on my agenda for the weekend. Couple of questions for anyone:
> 
> 1. Anyone put fragrance in? Like for example something citrusy or lavender maybe? I have some dried lavender from the summer.
> I put in some tea tree oil, it's fresh smelling and a natural antimicrobial.
> ...


So Alix, what happened?


----------



## Alix (Apr 19, 2009)

Morning blissful! Well I got up bright and early (OK 7:30 but thats early enough after a late night) and opened my pail of laundry soap. Gelled as it was supposed to! YAY! Happy dance! I stirred it up and filled my jug with the soap and then topped it off with water as instructed. The first load is in the washer now. My hubby asked if I had an inch of bubbles on the floor in the laundry room (Jerk! I told him he can't have any coffee now ) It smells nice and clean, I didn't put any fragrance in, but I like the idea of the tea tree oil. I have some and may just put a drop in the jug I have going right now. I'll report on the clean status of the laundry. I gave it a hard test, there are some tea towels that I mopped up a coffee spill with. I figure if you are going to test something give it a good hard test right?


----------



## ellakav (Apr 20, 2009)

I tried the Oxy once and man, what a mess!  I put it in while I was not
paying attention - the soap was just getting ready to boil.  word of advice-
don't do that!!  talk about a massive mess to clean up.  
so the suppositories worked out, eh?  I use liquid glycerin.  it does make a
difference in the way the soap gels.  I've been making my own laundry soap
for awhile and since I've been using the liquid glycerin in it the finished
soap doesn't separate or make little clumps.  I hated that, for some reason!
oh yeah, and out here in the bowels of h*** we have a store called Hobby
Lobby where you can buy essential oils.  they have all kinds - tea tree,
lavender, rosemary, orange, etc.  they are tiny little bottles and it seems
like it's a lot of money for what you're getting, but the stuff lasts a long time.
hope you're happy with your finished results!
p.s  I forgot, just in case anyone is interested.  the Fels-Naptha soap 
that I use for my base is AWESOME for removing poison oak, ivy and
sumac oils from clothing and skin.  my husband is a landscaper and that
crap is virulent out here.  the oil, urshiol, can stay in your clothes for a
YEAR.  the DH is allergic to it too.  I boil down some Fels with some castile
mixed in for him to shower with and take with him to work so he always
has it to wash off with and I wash his work clothes with the Fels and
straight hot water.  beats another trip to the ER and steroids in the
posterior, ya know?


----------



## Alix (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm quite pleased with the results. I'll do things the right way next time and see if it makes any difference. It all seemed OK on this end. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## luvs (Apr 21, 2009)

i've been waiting to see if you liked it!  i want to make my own, too.


----------



## Alix (Apr 21, 2009)

luvs said:


> i've been waiting to see if you liked it!  i want to make my own, too.



Gotta tell you luvs, it was dead easy. I does make a crapload though. If you are apartment dwelling I don't think I'd do it.


----------



## luvs (Apr 22, 2009)

Alix said:


> Gotta tell you luvs, it was dead easy. I does make a crapload though. If you are apartment dwelling I don't think I'd do it.


 
hm, maybe i could store it in the laundry room. other tenants keep thier stuff there. thanks, alix!


----------



## Katie H (Apr 22, 2009)

It would be easy enough to do half a quantity.  All the ingredients are easily divisible by 2.


----------



## Katie H (May 20, 2009)

Well, boys and girls, I made a batch of the soap this afternoon.  I won't have to buy laundry detergent for the rest of my life. 

It was sooooo easy and I calculated that one batch (makes the equivalent of 10 gallons of detergent) cost me $1.60.  I can live with that!!


----------



## ellakav (May 20, 2009)

don't you feel proud???  I still love how cheap it is to do this.  and I know
that for me this works better than anything I have ever used.  my husband
is like 'Pig Pen' when he gets home from work - grease, dirt, crud, and he
doesn't always smell too fabulous, either.  AND I have a 3 year old son at
home which is self-explanatory.


----------



## Katie H (May 20, 2009)

I'm really pleased with it.  The fragrance is really "fresh" and I'm looking forward to my first load of laundry.


----------



## ellakav (May 20, 2009)

yeah, I like the smell, too.  last August I ran out of carpet cleaning detergent and I diluted some of the laundry soap down and used it - I 
have never gone back to buy the carpet soap!  my carpets come out so
clean and soft and I don't feel like I'm paying through the nose to do it.
because of the two that I mentioned earlier, I also do a LOT of carpet
cleaning!


----------



## GB (May 20, 2009)

I have bought everything I need to make this. The only reason I have not yet made it is that I do not have enough containers to be able to fill up once it is made. We are busy collecting milk containers and others that will work. I can't wait to get this stuff made.


----------



## Alix (May 20, 2009)

GB, I left mine in the big 5 gallon pail I made it in and would stir it up and ladle some out when I needed it. I'm about ready to make my second batch. I was so pleased with it that I gave a bunch to sisters and friends to try. Guess what? They all loved it too!


----------



## GB (May 20, 2009)

OK you talked me into it Alix. I will make it this weekend and just leave it in the bucket if I do not have enough containers.


----------



## ellakav (May 21, 2009)

GB said:


> OK you talked me into it Alix. I will make it this weekend and just leave it in the bucket if I do not have enough containers.


 

that's what I did at first.  a 5 gal bucket with a lid works great.
I store mine in an extra 10 lb plastic dog food container!


----------



## Katie H (May 26, 2009)

Omigosh!  I love it.  I've washed several loads with it and couldn't be happier.  Now all I want to do is wash clothes.

What I did was to immediately mix up two 1-gallon jugs and left the rest in the 5-gallon bucket.  Perfect.


----------



## Alix (May 26, 2009)

I'd like to mention as well that a persistent rash (contact dermatitis) I have been battling for ages is gone. I think the lack of scent is a direct contributor to that.


----------



## Alix (Jun 22, 2009)

Just made a new batch. I used Ivory this time and the resultant liquid is almost clear. My last batch was a bit cloudier. I am pleased so far. I will post about its cleaning ability after I use some. I can't see it being different than the last batch though. 

I calculated out my cost for making the 5 gallon tub. $1.93. Whoa. Considering that the same sized tub of DRY laundry soap was $18 thats a pretty big savings. I gave about half my first batch away and it managed to last until now. Sooooo thats probably less than $.01 per load. 

Compares with Tide for cleanliness and gets grass stains out of white knee sliders and shale stains out of socks. I'm sold. Guess I'm done buying commercial detergent for good now.


----------



## blissful (Jun 23, 2009)

If a small family (say 3 people) wash 200 loads a year (which is probably an over estimate) with 3/4 cup of homemade laundry soap each time, they will use 10 gallons, so $4, compared to buying commercial at say $32/year, saving $28 dollars. Over 10 years saving $280.

After doing that a number of years, it starts to make you think, 'how else can I save some money?'
The other night I ran out of lotion, and I decided I would stop spending so much on it. I melted down some wax and heated up a some oil, added some water and created an emulsion. (it's like making mayonaise almost) Then I added some essential oils for fragrance. It really did turn out nice.

Making lip balm is just as easy, just use oils and wax--the stuff I use at work, a girlfriend at work made and gave me, I like it.

My last batch of homemade soap, I added pumice, for one of the guys at work that wanted some. I didn't think there was enough pumice in there to make it like 'Lava', but, when it dried out (cured) it was great. I use that in my kitchen. It's a very fine pumice and cleans up garden hands easily. 

So you can save $10 here and there and it all adds up over time. Besides, it's fun to play in the kitchen (err Chemistry Lab).

Alix, glad it worked out for you. Everyone has so many good ideas. I do keep Fels Naptha on hand for scrubbing stains on clothes before I wash them, and I like having a little around in case of poison ivy too. 

Happy soaping! ~Bliss


----------



## ellakav (Jun 23, 2009)

Alix said:


> Just made a new batch. I used Ivory this time and the resultant liquid is almost clear. My last batch was a bit cloudier. I am pleased so far. I will post about its cleaning ability after I use some. I can't see it being different than the last batch though.
> 
> I calculated out my cost for making the 5 gallon tub. $1.93. Whoa. Considering that the same sized tub of DRY laundry soap was $18 thats a pretty big savings. I gave about half my first batch away and it managed to last until now. Sooooo thats probably less than $.01 per load.
> 
> Compares with Tide for cleanliness and gets grass stains out of white knee sliders and shale stains out of socks. I'm sold. Guess I'm done buying commercial detergent for good now.


 

what did you use for your soap base the first time you made it?
Ivory does work well - it's pretty tough on grease, too if you just
wet a bar and rub it on the stain.  be careful doing that though.  I
wore a thin spot into one of my son's shirts that way - but by God
the stain came out!I actually keep a couple of batches with
different soaps in them.  one is for my husband's clothes.  I make
this one with Fels.  he is a landscape construction worker and he gets
filthy.  he's also allergic to poison ivy and has had to go to the ER
a few times to get shots.  but in his job the poison ivy is kind of an
occupational hazard, and the Fels destroys the oil that causes the
rash.  it takes it out of clothing, too.  I made him a bottle of hand
soap with it to carry in his truck and remind him every day to wash
his exposed skin every two hours or so to protect himself.  so far
he hasn't gotten it again, so he must be listening to me for a change! 
the other batch I make with Zote and either Ivory or Lirio.  mostly
Zote because it has citronella oil in it and it also brightens whites.
the Zote actually has mosquito repellent properties and oddly enough
is also used for catfish bait!  I love the scent of it.
I know I'm going on here, but one more interesting thing I discovered
about the Fels Naptha.  if you wet a bar and rub it on the bite right
after you get nailed by a mosquito, it stops the itch and a lot of times
stops the welt from the bite from forming.  washing with it also helps
the itching from multiple bug bites, heat rash and poison ivy.  mosquitos
love me and for some reason when I get bit the bites blister and scab
over and then they scar.  this started happening last year and I have
scars by the dozen all over my legs and arms.  when I tried the Fels
trick after my first bite this spring I was amazed and so far I only have
one bite that blistered and that was because I didn't get to it right
as it happened.  so if it works for a mosquito magnet like me there
must be something to it, right?

okay, I know I've been windy this morning.  I'm done now!


----------



## Alix (Jun 23, 2009)

ellakav, you made me laugh with the windy comment. 

I have never seen Fels soap. I think I'd like to though since you posted all the wonderful things you can do with it. The first batch of laundry soap was made with Lever 2000. Its all I had on hand at the time. Now this batch is not gelling like the last one did and it is much less opaque. The Ivory melted clean away and ended up being very clear with just a little soapy suds on the top of the liquid. So...we'll see how well it cleans. 

blissful, thats exactly how I feel. If I can save a couple of bucks somewhere I'm all for it. I also like to mess around in the kitchen and pretend to be a chemist. LOL.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 23, 2009)

Whoa, Alix.  I made the comment in my little community that I made my own liquid laundry detergent and the local Ace Hardware store had a "run" on Fels-Naptha soap.  Everyone in town is making the soap and I only told one girlfriend about it.  Well, that's what happens when you live in a small community. They can't keep the soap on the store shelves.  One lady bought 15 bars.  What's she gonna do...eat it?  My gosh, one bar makes enough concentrate to make 10 gallons of detergent!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alix (Jun 23, 2009)

Heeheehee! I mentioned it at work and got that sort of patronizing, "well aren't YOU the little homemaker" comment that makes me want to smack people. LOL. They talk down to me when I'm talking food too. They manage to scarf enough when I bring some in though. (I don't share with the cranky ones anymore!)

Guess thats what its like in a big city. Sheesh! Think I need to move to KY?


----------



## Katie H (Jun 23, 2009)

Alix said:


> Heeheehee! I mentioned it at work and got that sort of patronizing, "well aren't YOU the little homemaker" comment that makes me want to smack people. LOL. They talk down to me when I'm talking food too. They manage to scarf enough when I bring some in though. (I don't share with the cranky ones anymore!)
> 
> Guess thats what its like in a big city. Sheesh! Think I need to move to KY?




Not to toot my own horn, Alix, but for many years I've written a Martha Stewart-like column for newspapers in the U.S. and my feedback is awesome.  Especially in my local community, who seems to be proud of me.  They glomm on to things I suggest/recommend/cook.

I was in that same Ace store today and the checker said she'd love to try the soap.  I told her I'd gladly give her a quantity of mine.   She was so happy, she said she'd take me out to lunch as a "thank you."

For goodness' sakes, it's only pennies-worth of soap.


----------



## Alix (Jun 23, 2009)

You know, its so cool though. I am sure lots of folks do this but since its new to me I just think its the coolest thing going. I want to make all my own stuff now!


----------



## Katie H (Jun 23, 2009)

You know what, Alix?  I'm not a "mother earth" sort, but I've always preferred to make what we eat, wear, etc.  There's something about the satisfaction in the "accomplishment" part that gets me.

I nursed all my children (in a way because I thought it would be a huge bother to wash, sterilize, etc. bottles), made all their baby food (from what we ate), sewed their clothes (mostly because I had a ball creating outfits for them), etc.

And, guess what?  All that "fun" saved money and time, too.  Hey, wasn't that a win-win situation?


----------



## Alix (Jun 23, 2009)

Katie its so nice to hear that. I did all those things too. I LIKE doing all that. Its satisfying at a very basic level.


----------



## ellakav (Jun 24, 2009)

I love making all my own stuff, I just wish I could do more!  I REALLY 
wish I could sew.  my Mom is a quilter and the stuff she does is just
amazing.  
and Alix, if you go onto www.soapsgonebuy.com you can order Fels
online.  if you wanted to .


----------



## Alix (Jun 25, 2009)

Is it worth it? I mean is it that much better than Ivory or any other bar soap I could get? The point is to save money and I suspect it would be pricy to ship it to Canada. If the cleanliness factor is significantly higher though I would consider it.


----------



## GB (Jun 25, 2009)

I jsut realized I have been using way too much. I misread the original instructions and have been using a cup and a half instead of just a half a cup.


----------



## Alix (Jun 25, 2009)

LOLOLOL!!! Boy are your clothes CLEAN!

Hey GB, I don't actually measure mine. I just fill the cap thing twice and I'm good. I'm guessitmating that its about 2/3 cup.


----------



## ellakav (Jun 25, 2009)

GB said:


> I jsut realized I have been using way too much. I misread the original instructions and have been using a cup and a half instead of just a half a cup.


 

it's about the best there is for nasty, greasy, DIRTY stuff - read:
my husband.  plus, it's versatile.  like I wrote before, there are other
things it is used for as well and the thing is stuff like that has been
forgotten in favor of newer, pricier things that may or may not work.
(I'm talking about the poison ivy thing.)  I use the stuff for everything-
I clean my carpets with it, I've cleaned my oven with it, if you dilute
it way down and put it into a spray bottle you can kill aphids on rose
bushes with it.  it knocks the heck out of soap scum in your shower
or tub and keeps it from coming back.  I love it, it has worked so well
and has really saved me a lot of money - something which has been
so important these last months at our house!
I know that there is a distributor in Canada, too.  I ran across it 
while I was pricing out buying the stuff in bulk as opposed to the
HyVee.  if I run across it I will give it to you.  maybe the shipping
costs won't be so steep.
gettin windy again!
have a great day!  we're gonna be sweating it out again-90+degrees
and 68-70 percent humidity.


----------



## Alix (Jun 26, 2009)

Is Fels Naphtha actually a laundry soap itself in bar form or is it a bar soap for the shower?


----------



## Katie H (Jun 26, 2009)

Alix, it's strictly bar soap to be used for laundry.


----------



## Alix (Jun 26, 2009)

Oooooooh! OK, see, now that might explain why I can't find it in the store. I'm looking in the soap section, not the LAUNDRY section. *forehead slap*


----------



## Katie H (Jun 26, 2009)

I bought mine at my local Ace Hardware store.  You might check hardware stores, too.


----------



## GB (Aug 28, 2009)

GB on 5/20/09 said:
			
		

> OK you talked me into it Alix. I will make it this weekend and just leave it in the bucket if I do not have enough containers.


We will run out of our first batch this weekend so I will make my second batch tonight or tomorrow. A batch lasted us 3 months and we do laundry probably 6 days a week with multiple loads. And for the first half of the batch I was using about 3x too much. Man this is a money saver and it works so well too. I love this stuff.


----------



## Alix (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm doing my 3rd batch today. I found some specific laundry bar soap. Its not fels naphtha but we'll see if it is any better. I gave away scads of the stuff and have now converted all my sibs to this stuff!


----------



## letscook (Aug 29, 2009)

Fels Naphtha is usually found in the laudry isle of a grocery store not where bar soap is but where spot removers are. I saved my milk jugs till I got 10 of them and now when I make a batch I fill all 10. For conveience I brought a 1/2 gallon of milk for the container, that way measuring out into containers much simpler.

i also use the softner recipe to replace dryer sheets. went to the 1.00 store brought some wash cloths so I would know them from everyday ones. 
you take 1 container of fabric softener and dilute using the fabric softner jug filled with water 2 times 2 to 1 ratio. then when going to put goes in the dryer take your washcloth in the diluted softer ring it out and toss in the dryer with clothes. works great. duggars use sponges but i find they will leave pcs of sponge here and there. 

Everytime I start a new jug i but what money I would of spent for a gallon of laundry deterent in a jar. Wow I can't believe how much I have saved. I have my xmas money already


----------



## ellakav (Aug 29, 2009)

Zote soap works great, too.  I usually have 2 batches of laundry soap -
a batch made with Fels and a batch made with Zote and Ivory.  the Fels
is for my husbands ultra-nasty work clothes and stuff like throw rugs,
beach towels, dish rags and towels, etc.  the other I use for my everyday
laundry.  the Zote also has optical brighteners in it so it helps your whites
stay whiter and your colors more vivid.  
another softener method (and one that flushes soap scum out of your
washer pipes) is about 1/2c of vinegar in the rinse cycle.  or put it in a
couple Downy balls.  it kills static and softens clothes and it doesn't
stink like vinegar, either.


----------



## Alix (Aug 29, 2009)

There is no Fels Naptha here. I've even gone online to ask. I can get Sunlight bar soap or Ivory but thats it.


----------



## letscook (Aug 30, 2009)

I found this site if someone wanted to buy it on line

Fels Naptha Soap


----------



## ellakav (Aug 30, 2009)

try this one as well
Soaps Gone Buy - Where Soaps of yesterday are found Today!


----------



## Alix (Aug 30, 2009)

I sure appreciate the trouble you have gone to for me guys. I won't be buying the soap online simply because it is cost prohibitive. Shipping to Canada is far too much and negates the whole purpose of making my own laundry detergent. Sad, but true. If it ever becomes readily available here I will purchase it, but otherwise I'll stick with what I've already tried.


----------



## Alix (Nov 4, 2009)

Glory hallelujah! Got a new washer today. Its a fabulous front loader. My question for all you folks is can I use this soap in it? 

I think I can, just a ton less right? I was reading about the HE detergents and it says that its the sudsing action that is the issue. So what do you all think? Yes or no?


----------



## Katie H (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a friend who has a front loader and she uses the soap, but less.  Works just fine.


----------



## Alix (Nov 4, 2009)

WOOHOO! Thanks Katie. I wasn't just sure if I should try it but I have a HUGE amount of it left and didn't really want to buy that other stuff. I like how this works on my clothes. I'm looking forward to using even less of it now!


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 5, 2009)

I just wrote a book and then pushed the wrong button and lost it all.  Guess I should know better as I have done it before.  There were a few tidbits that might be of interest to some so I will redo it tomorrow; but will do it in MSWord and then copy it here so I don't lose it again.


----------



## Alix (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh Randy I hate it when I do that. Looking forward to your info!


----------



## Alix (Jul 2, 2010)

Making a batch today. I'm not totally out. I have two big jugs left, but thought I'd do it while I have a day or two with some spare time as that doesn't happen often for me! So...last batch was made in August of last year. Holy moly does that stuff last! I do a LOT of laundry too, but now that we have a front loader I don't need to use nearly as much. 

Lets see...spend $2 a year on laundry soap or spend $17+/jug = $200+/year why would anyone NOT make their own soap????

Would anyone consider sending me a bar of Fels Naptha? I'll send you the $ for it or send you something Canadian you can't get there. I'd really like to try it but am not willing to buy 24 bars!


----------



## Katie H (Jul 2, 2010)

Amen, Alix.  You're preaching to the choir as I've been using this for several years and nearly panic when I get low.

Like you, I do a lot of laundry even though it's just the two of us and I couldn't be happier with how well the stuff cleans.

I'll be happy to send you as much Fels as you need.  Just PM me with the pertinent info and you're good to go.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 2, 2010)

fifty years ago when my kids were little, i swore fels worked wonders. i would put on the knees of their jeans. grass stains gone.all most any stain would vanish. i haven't make own soap, doesn't make much sense for just me and one or two loads a week. and no grass stains. lol.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm just looking around in this site where I can learn something aside from cooking. Luckily, I found this thread. Now, I have an idea of making my own laundry soap. I wonder, if I can use some other kind of soap that has a more amount of perfumes?


----------



## Alix (Jul 8, 2010)

Stick with soap that is designed for laundry. You can add some perfume oil yourself if you really want fragrance.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 17, 2011)

With the current  Borax  discussion, I thought I'd bring this thread up with the results of my  recent (today) experiment on streamlining the making of homemade laundry soap.

I've been making and using this stuff for years and wouldn't use anything else.  I used to be a dipped-and-dyed Tide user, but this stuff is far superior to Tide, or anything else on the market.

At any rate, I've been thinking that there must be an easy, efficient way to make the stuff.  Okay, it's not difficult already, but I'm always looking for ways to save time.  Sooooooo...

Since you end up with 5 gallons of the soap concentrate, I scrounged up an old, empty and clean 5-gallon sheet rock mud bucket we had from a remodeling project.  I poured 5 gallons of water into it to see where the 5-gallon mark would be.  I drew a heavy black line there using a big, fat Sharpie.  Okay, so now I know how much liquid concentrate I need to have at the end.

I have 2 glass 8-cup measuring bowls.  Into one I shredded (using my good old box grater) my bar of Fels-Naptha soap.  I added enough water to cover it and microwaved it on HIGH for 2 minutes.  Watch it!  It will boil up even for that short a time.  Plenty of time.  I used a wire whisk to stir, and stir, and stir, and stir until it was fully melted.  Didn't take long.

In the other measuring bowl, I put the borax and washing soda.  Filled it about halfway with water and nuked this for 2 minutes on HIGH.  I stirred like mad after I took it out.

While all the nuking was going on, I filled my 5-gallon bucket about 2/3 full with steaming hot tap water.  Ours is way hot.

Now, a long time ago I bought a huge (nearly 2-feet long) wire whisk at a restaurant supply store, only about $4.00.  Light bulb time!!!! I could use this to stir my soap concentrate.  And, yep, that's just what I did.

I poured the borax/washing soda slurry into the water and whisked like mad.  Beautiful.  Perfect.  Once I was happy the stuff was nicely dissolved, I whisked the Fels/water mix and poured that in.  Got my big old whisk and stirred just like the witches in Macbeth.

The concentrate came together like a charm.  Everything was nicely dissolved and well-mixed.

It's taken me a little while to explain this, but the whole process really only took a few minutes.

Last piece of my puzzle.  The containers to store the concentrate in.  For years I've been using thoroughly washed out gallon milk bottles.  They are fine...as far as they go, but the plastic they are made of can spring leaks and the lids don't always stay tight.

We drink Gatorade here, in the gallon bottles.  Those puppies are sturdy and, glory, have a carrying handle.

While my concentrate is still warm, I measure 8 cups of it into my gallon storage containers.  Seal the tops and store.  When I need a bottle, I gently add warm water to the top of the container, shake and I have my new gallon of soap.  I've been using this storage method for several years now and it's really been handy.  I don't have to deal with the jelling that occurs when it has to be reconstituted from a large storage bucket.  Yes, it does jell in the gallon bottles, but it is of no significance when the other 8 cups of water is added.  It's just easier and less messy to handle.

My new method of stirring and making the soap is sooooo much easier than having to measure and scoop, etc.  All I have to rely on is my nice black 5-gallon line on my bucket.

P.S.  As I said, I wouldn't use anything else.  We do lots of laundry here, even though it's just the two of us and the 10 gallons this recipe produces lasts us almost 2 years.  How's that for saving money?!


----------



## Alix (Jul 17, 2011)

Katie, good to know! I'm not due quite yet, but it will be soon. If I send you a cheque will you send me some more soap? Much cheaper than buying the big pile online.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 17, 2011)

_In the other measuring bowl, I put the borax and washing soda.  Filled  it about halfway with water and nuked this for 2 minutes on HIGH.  I  stirred like mad after I took it out.

_How much of each, Katie?  Thank you!  I'm writing as fast as I can.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2011)

Alix--how much do you need? I have 3 bars from my trip to NY last week and I'm going to MN on the 28th (where I'll stock up). Of course, do we trust Canada Post to get it to you b/4 Christmas?


----------



## Katie H (Jul 17, 2011)

Alix said:


> Katie, good to know! I'm not due quite yet, but it will be soon. If I send you a cheque will you send me some more soap? Much cheaper than buying the big pile online.



No problem, Alix.  Glad it worked out last time.  I have to go to the store tomorrow to replenish my stash, so I'll add a few more bars.

This new method worked out sooooo well.  I can't imagine I didn't think of it sooner.  The whole process was a breeze.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 18, 2011)

Alix is only 10 hours away from me...I could walk it North to the border.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 18, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Alix is only 10 hours away from me...I could walk it North to the border.



Hmmm!  Let's see...."I'd walk 10 hours for some Fels."

Just doesn't have the same _grab_ that, "I'd walk a mile for a Camel" does.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 18, 2011)

Katie H said:


> Hmmm!  Let's see...."I'd walk 10 hours for some Fels."
> 
> Just doesn't have the same _grab_ that, "I'd walk a mile for a Camel" does.



True...I'll amend it to "drive the Fels."


----------



## Alix (Nov 28, 2011)

Making some today. Just keeping track of how long its lasting me. I didn't post the exact date I made the last batch. Katie, do you remember when you sent me the Fels? I think its about a year, but I'm not sure.


----------



## blissful (Nov 28, 2011)

It lasts a good long time.

I use homemade soap (you can use ivory) when I make mine instead of fels naptha and it works well. I have hard water with a water softener.
The only time I add anything extra is when I am bleaching whites. I put in hot water from the tub next to the washer, then some dishwasher detergent and bleach and they come out gleaming white.


----------



## Alix (Nov 28, 2011)

You posted that homemade soap recipe too didn't you?


----------



## blissful (Nov 28, 2011)

Umm soap (not detergent, not laundry soap)....it's a lye solution and fats all at a good warm temperature, mixed until trace and then added color and essential oils if you like, poured into molds. I don't think I posted any actual recipe but I use Kathy Miller's methods for making the soap. Found here: Miller's Homemade Soap Page


----------



## Alix (Nov 28, 2011)

Yep, I remember looking at that! I don't have a mold and I remember thinking I wanted to give that a try. I never did get around to it. I think I'll make that my next project and try it instead of the Fels.


----------



## blissful (Nov 28, 2011)

Alix said:


> Yep, I remember looking at that! I don't have a mold and I remember thinking I wanted to give that a try. I never did get around to it. I think I'll make that my next project and try it instead of the Fels.



Okay then, if you have lye, water, a thermometer, stainless cookware, wooden spoons or stainless spoons, fats (I use 40% lard, 40% vegetable oil, 10% coconut oil), and a mold..........you can do it.
A mold can be a heavy cardboard box lined with plastic, or tupperware lined with plastic, or a wood box lined in freezer paper (I know someone that makes those molds), anything that will hold it's shape lined in plastic or freezer paper (plastic side inside).
There is a recipe calculator for soap on Kathy Miller's site I've used for years.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 28, 2011)

Alix said:


> Making some today. Just keeping track of how long its lasting me. I didn't post the exact date I made the last batch. Katie, do you remember when you sent me the Fels? I think its about a year, but I'm not sure.



Alix, I'm not sure how long it's been since I sent you the Fels.  All I know is that one batch of the detergent lasts Glenn and me a long, long time.

If you want me to send more....let me know.

I love, love, love this detergent.  I use it for EVERYTHING.


----------



## Alix (Nov 28, 2011)

blissful said:


> Okay then, if you have lye, water, a thermometer, stainless cookware, wooden spoons or stainless spoons, fats (I use 40% lard, 40% vegetable oil, 10% coconut oil), and a mold..........you can do it.
> A mold can be a heavy cardboard box lined with plastic, or tupperware lined with plastic, or a wood box lined in freezer paper (I know someone that makes those molds), anything that will hold it's shape lined in plastic or freezer paper (plastic side inside).
> There is a recipe calculator for soap on Kathy Miller's site I've used for years.



I looked at a few recipes. I would like to try with just a bar or two and then move up from there. I like idea of the classic ones. Can I ask you a question about the whites? You use dishwasher detergent to boost the whitening? What kind, how much etc?  



Katie H said:


> Alix, I'm not sure how long it's been since I sent you the Fels.  All I know is that one batch of the detergent lasts Glenn and me a long, long time.
> 
> If you want me to send more....let me know.
> 
> I love, love, love this detergent.  I use it for EVERYTHING.



Katie, I used the last bar today. However, since it took a year (ish) to use up the last batch I think I'm OK for a bit. I will definitely let you know though.


----------



## blissful (Nov 29, 2011)

For whites, I use the homemade laundry soap and add 1/4 cup dishwashing powder or liquid and some bleach. Right now I'm using 'Sunlight' though I just use whatever we have in the cabinet. The water needs to be super hot, so I add the water from the hot water faucet.
New regulations on washers don't allow super hot water--so even if the washer says 'hot', it will still only fill it with 'warm'.

On making soap (you can use this soap for many other things than just laundry soap--I use it for everything): If you weigh your ingredients and you are off by 1/2 oz in a small recipe (2 bars), it may fail, where if you are off by 1/2 oz in a larger recipe (10 bars), your margin of error is smaller and it won't fail. So I'd recommend a larger batch instead of a smaller batch--though it's up to you.


----------



## Alix (Nov 29, 2011)

Good point. And its a good time of year to experiment since Christmas is coming. 

OK, if I make a larger batch, can I add stuff to half the batch and not the other half? I'm thinking of making one half the Gardener's soap and the other just regular soap.


----------



## blissful (Nov 29, 2011)

Alix said:


> Good point. And its a good time of year to experiment since Christmas is coming.
> 
> OK, if I make a larger batch, can I add stuff to half the batch and not the other half? I'm thinking of making one half the Gardener's soap and the other just regular soap.



Yes you can add coloring and fragrance (essential oils) to half the batch. Pour the first half then add things, then pour the second half.
It is not uncommon to have soap--FREEZE SOLID when adding some fragrances--so work quickly when adding fragrances-essential oils. If it does freeze up, it will be like solid mash potatoes, pack them as best you can, into the molds.

Gardeners soap: I've added a fine pumice to soap, it's like lava, also, coffee grounds are a nice addition too.

Soap making:
The first night, add the LYE to water, let cool to 100 degrees F.
warm the fats and oils to 100-110 degrees F.
Mix until 'trace', like vanilla pudding, and put in molds.
Put the molds on newspapers and towels.....newspapers to contain drips, towels for warmth.
Wrap molds in towels to keep them warm. They will continue their chemical reaction (saponification) throughout the night.

The second night, unwrap the molds, cut into bars. It cuts just like cheese. Set out to cure--dry.

If you have any problems making it.......PM me your phone number and I'll call you and walk you through it.
Once you start making soap--you might never buy it again. I can say this about the past 10 years and 1000's of bars later. And--they make such nice gifts because everyone uses soap, well, at least the non-smelly people use soap.


----------



## Alix (Sep 23, 2012)

Made a fresh batch today. That's 10 months of soap for about $5 give or take a buck or two. That includes the couple of jugs I gave away and the one I spilled. Oops. 

I think I just used my last bar of Fels. I will be hitting my usual suppliers up for new bars I suspect!


----------



## Alix (Sep 23, 2012)

Hmmm...I still have enough soap for a couple of months. I just found a bottle of the concentrate that had been hidden behind the paper towels. I'll post how long it takes to run out!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 23, 2012)

Okay, I'm going to the store and buy what I need for this.  I'm finally convinced and I'm looking to buy laundry soap soon.  Just a half batch, though.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 23, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay, I'm going to the store and buy what I need for this.  I'm finally convinced and I'm looking to buy laundry soap soon.  Just a half batch, though.


I don't make concentrate--I use it dry. The DH is now using it as well. It took awhile to sell him on the idea, but the cost savings and the fact the clothes came out clean convinced him. For his shop clothes, he uses Lava instead of Fels. 

I've been making it for about 18 months or so. It lasts a LONG time. I make 12 c at a time because that is the size of container I have (I use 1/8 c per load). I do a LOT of laundry. I am constantly doing laundry...or maybe it is because I change my clothes so many times every day...and I have a lot of clothes (that closet holds a lot). I change clothes more often than I used to change my Barbie's clothes...a friend's daughter would change her clothes 5-6 times/day. I probably was one of those children too.  Alix--if you need Fels, let me know.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 23, 2012)

Alix said:


> Made a fresh batch today. That's 10 months of soap for about $5 give or take a buck or two. That includes the couple of jugs I gave away and the one I spilled. Oops.
> 
> I think I just used my last bar of Fels. I will be hitting my usual suppliers up for new bars I suspect!




Always at the ready to do a "Fels run."  Just say the word.


----------



## Alix (Sep 24, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I don't make concentrate--I use it dry.
> Alix--if you need Fels, let me know.



Dry? Do you have a recipe for that? I've only ever seen liquid laundry soap recipes. And thanks! I'll PM you when I'm ready. I think I have a while to go. 



Katie H said:


> Always at the ready to do a "Fels run."  Just say the word.



Thanks Katie, you're the best. I'll PM if I need some help. Much appreciated.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 24, 2012)

Alix said:


> Dry? Do you have a recipe for that? I've only ever seen liquid laundry soap recipes. And thanks! I'll PM you when I'm ready. I think I have a while to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Katie, you're the best. I'll PM if I need some help. Much appreciated.


For each bar of Fels, grated (x2 in the food processor), I add 2 c borax, 1 c washing soda, and 1/2 c baking soda and pulse that in the FP.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 24, 2012)

Does the powder work in a front loading washer?


----------



## Alix (Sep 24, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> For each bar of Fels, grated (x2 in the food processor), I add 2 c borax, 1 c washing soda, and 1/2 c baking soda and pulse that in the FP.



So if I have the proportions correct that would net just about 4 cups of dry powder. How long does that last you? I'm calculating cost here as well. 

The liquid laundry soap costs me ~$2 for the fels, ~$2 for the 1c of washing soda, and ~$1 for the borax. So, $5 for enough laundry soap to last me a full year or more.

Dry version ~$2 for Fels, ~$2 for the washing soda, ~$4 for borax and pennies for the baking soda. $8 for enough soap to last how long?


----------



## taxlady (Sep 24, 2012)

Why are Canadians using Fels, and not Sunlight Laundry Soap?


----------



## Alix (Sep 24, 2012)

Sunlight is just OK. Fels does a better job of cleaning. You can really use ANY bar soap. I've used Ivory and Lever 2000 as well. I prefer Fels for the cleaning power.

I also prefer the scent of Fels. It is strong at first, but it dissipates quickly. Sunlight is strongly scented all the time.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 24, 2012)

Alix said:


> Sunlight is just OK. Fels does a better job of cleaning. You can really use ANY bar soap. I've used Ivory and Lever 2000 as well. I prefer Fels for the cleaning power.
> 
> I also prefer the scent of Fels. It is strong at first, but it dissipates quickly. Sunlight is strongly scented all the time.


Sunlight is scented? Is that new?


----------



## Alix (Sep 24, 2012)

I'll admit here that I've used Fels for a few years now, so I haven't bought Sunlight in a while. The stuff I bought was very lemony though. The scent of the Fels really seems to disappear after the initial "set" in the bucket. I found the Sunlight never really lost its scent. 

Are you saying the Sunlight bar soap you buy is unscented completely? Where are you finding it? I have only found it in Save on Foods. I might have to take a look for it though. Then I won't have to bug folks to bring me Fels!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 24, 2012)

Alix said:


> I'll admit here that I've used Fels for a few years now, so I haven't bought Sunlight in a while. The stuff I bought was very lemony though. The scent of the Fels really seems to disappear after the initial "set" in the bucket. I found the Sunlight never really lost its scent.
> 
> Are you saying the Sunlight bar soap you buy is unscented completely? Where are you finding it? I have only found it in Save on Foods. I might have to take a look for it though. Then I won't have to bug folks to bring me Fels!


Actually, I haven't bought it in years. It just used to smell like strong soap.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 24, 2012)

I got everything bought today.  Next weekend I will take the time to make the soap.  I have a huge button dispenser from my regular liquid laundry soap (Arm and Hammer), not sure how much it holds.  I may just put two batches of the concentrate in it and make a 3 part water to 1 part soap in a 1/2 gallon container.

The Fels was 97 cents a bar.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 24, 2012)

Alix-I use 1/8 c for each load. TL I don't know why it wouldn't work in a front-loading washer...I use Fels because I like Fels. I have also used Castille (Kirk's). I have never seen Sunlight in bars, but I haven't really looked for it. And, the DH uses Lava because his clothes get so dirty in the machine shop.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 24, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Alix-I use 1/8 c for each load. TL I don't know why it wouldn't work in a front-loading washer...I use Fels because I like Fels. I have also used Castille (Kirk's). I have never seen Sunlight in bars, but I haven't really looked for it. And, the DH uses Lava because his clothes get so dirty in the machine shop.


Would it go through the thingee where you are supposed to put the detergent? It seems to be designed for liquid.


----------



## shells4 (Sep 25, 2012)

I've been making the DYI liquid laundry soap for a few months now and really like it. I will never buy laundry soap again! I use the liquid detergent just fine in my front loader, not sure about the powder soap.I use almost the same recipe posted here but add 2c of oxiclean. Just make sure to add it slowly and outside in case it bubbles over. I also do not care for the scent of Fels soap so I bought a bottle of clean linen oil in the candle section at Walmart for $1 and added a little to the soap and my DYI liquid laundry softner.  I also don't have alot of storage space.  Rather than 10, 1 gallon containers setting around, I leave it in a 5 gallon bucket.  When I need soap I refill an old Tide bottle about half way and then fill up with water and shake.  Takes up less space and is quickly refilled.

I am interested in trying this on my carpets. Sounds like others have had good results with this. Do you have to rinse your carpet after cleaning with this?

I also really like DYI fabric softner. I have tried the DYI powder dishwasher soap and do not care for that. I got a film on my dishes that was difficult to remove, guess I will stick with Cascade for now. I am going to try to make DYI fabreeze next. Anyone have other DYI money savers they use?


----------



## Alix (Sep 25, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Would it go through the thingee where you are supposed to put the detergent? It seems to be designed for liquid.



Mine has a "dry" spot that you can use for dry soap and then swish it in with some water. I think it would be easier to just toss it in with the clothes though. 

So 4 cups of dry powder would = 32 loads? Is that about right CWS? I think I do about 4-8 loads a week so that amount would only last me about a month or so.

I think I'll stick to the liquid stuff for now. I'd be interested in a "clean" comparison though.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 25, 2012)

shells4 said:


> I've been making the DYI liquid laundry soap for a few months now and really like it. I will never buy laundry soap again! I use the liquid detergent just fine in my front loader, not sure about the powder soap.I use almost the same recipe posted here but add 2c of oxiclean. Just make sure to add it slowly and outside in case it bubbles over. I also do not care for the scent of Fels soap so I bought a bottle of clean linen oil in the candle section at Walmart for $1 and added a little to the soap and my DYI liquid laundry softner.  I also don't have alot of storage space.  Rather than 10, 1 gallon containers setting around, I leave it in a 5 gallon bucket.  When I need soap I refill an old Tide bottle about half way and then fill up with water and shake.  Takes up less space and is quickly refilled.
> 
> I am interested in trying this on my carpets. Sounds like others have had good results with this. Do you have to rinse your carpet after cleaning with this?
> 
> I also really like DYI fabric softner. I have tried the DYI powder dishwasher soap and do not care for that. I got a film on my dishes that was difficult to remove, guess I will stick with Cascade for now. I am going to try to make DYI fabreeze next. Anyone have other DYI money savers they use?


I use vinegar/water and baking soda to clean the lone carpet in the house. I think the log auction is this weekend--hopefully we can get enough logs to finish putting hardwood flooring in the hallway, family room, kitchen, and living room. Then I won't need the carpet cleaner. Did you try adding white vinegar to the DW (the rinse cycle "slot")? I add vinegar when using cheaper DW detergents and the glasses usually come out spotless.

I make my own "air freshener" by adding about 15 drops of an essential oil that I like to a spritzer bottle of water. I leave a spray bottle of that in the bathroom....


----------



## shells4 (Sep 27, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I use vinegar/water and baking soda to clean the lone carpet in the house. I think the log auction is this weekend--hopefully we can get enough logs to finish putting hardwood flooring in the hallway, family room, kitchen, and living room. Then I won't need the carpet cleaner. Did you try adding white vinegar to the DW (the rinse cycle "slot")? I add vinegar when using cheaper DW detergents and the glasses usually come out spotless.
> 
> I make my own "air freshener" by adding about 15 drops of an essential oil that I like to a spritzer bottle of water. I leave a spray bottle of that in the bathroom....


 

Thanks for the info on the carpet, I am going to give that a try.

I did add vinegar to the rinse slot with no luck.  I also tried JetDry and still had a film that you could see and feel.  It was worth a try, just not for me.  Love the laundry soap though!


----------



## Alix (Apr 6, 2013)

I just broke into the laundry soap I made in the fall. I found a 4L jug right after I made that batch and it lasted me til now so I'm starting my latest count on how long it lasts starting April 1/13. the 4L jug lasted from Sept 24/12 til now. Nice work.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 6, 2013)

Alix said:


> I just broke into the laundry soap I made in the fall. I found a 4L jug right after I made that batch and it lasted me til now so I'm starting my latest count on how long it lasts starting April 1/13. the 4L jug lasted from Sept 24/12 til now. Nice work.


I do a lot of laundry...I change clothes 3-4x/day. And, I wash bath towels after 1 use. And, this is just my laundry! So 4l of the liquid lasts me about 2 months. The same amount of dry lasts about the same. I just do a lot of laundry.


----------



## Addie (Apr 6, 2013)

As a child, when I got bitten by the pig, the doctor made a paste out of melted Kirkman soap and put it on the bite. It cleared up the infection. So Kirkman and other soaps of the same kind must have infection fighting ingredients.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 6, 2013)

Addie said:


> As a child, when I got bitten by the pig, the doctor made a paste out of melted Kirkman soap and put it on the bite. It cleared up the infection. So Kirkman and other soaps of the same kind must have infection fighting ingredients.


My Scottish ex-MIL taught me to make a poultice of grated pure soap (Ivory, Sunlight laundry bar soap) and sugar and wet with the intended patient's saliva for boils or infected splinters. It works really well, but you really do have to use saliva.


----------



## Addie (Apr 6, 2013)

taxlady said:


> My Scottish ex-MIL taught me to make a poultice of grated pure soap (Ivory, Sunlight laundry bar soap) and sugar and wet with the intended patient's saliva for boils or infected splinters. It works really well, but you really do have to use saliva.


 
I doubt the doctor used his saliva and he certainly didn't ask for mine. He had my mother put a pot on the stove with water, added shaved Kirkman soap and then waited for it to cool down until it wouldn't burn me. He then added the unfurled gauze into the pan and soaked it in the paste. Then he wrapped it around the wound. It was on my knee. I still have the scar. He came to the house twice a week to change the dressing.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 6, 2013)

Addie said:


> I doubt the doctor used his saliva and he certainly didn't ask for mine. He had my mother put a pot on the stove with water, added shaved Kirkman soap and then waited for it to cool down until it wouldn't burn me. He then added the unfurled gauze into the pan and soaked it in the paste. Then he wrapped it around the wound. It was on my knee. I still have the scar. He came to the house twice a week to change the dressing.


The poultice your doctor used was for healing and to prevent infection. The one I learned was for draining already existing infection.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 7, 2013)

I made my first batch last night...used the Fels.  Almost awake enough to go take a look.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 7, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I made my first batch last night...used the Fels.  Almost awake enough to go take a look.


Good for you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 7, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Good for you!



Got it stirred up and put some in a container that I will have in the car for laundromat trips.  The small jug I have is almost empty and I will be using it for the final step.  I do laundry tomorrow, will let you know what I think.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 8, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Got it stirred up and put some in a container that I will have in the car for laundromat trips.  The small jug I have is almost empty and I will be using it for the final step.  I do laundry tomorrow, will let you know what I think.



Glad you made some, PF.  Don't be surprised if it thickens (gels) up a bit.  That's normal.  Just shake vigorously before using.  I love the stuff.  It's also great for getting spots out of carpet and upholstery.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 8, 2013)

Apparently I did laundry last week, so next week when I do laundry...It  did gel up and I just stirred it down, the container I have it in I can shake without putting my back out.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 8, 2013)

And, it doesn't "make suds." I shake my jar before I scope out the 1/2 c. (Is it 1/2 c?)--anyway, that's what I use.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 8, 2013)

I thought it was 1/4th cup...I'll be checking that.  I'm using a two gallon and a .75 gallon Arm & Hammer detergent containers, the two gallon for filling the .75 halfway.  I can pick both up and shake them without hurting myself.  The 5 gallon bucket is another story, but I have a 2ft long wooden spoon for stirring that.


----------



## Alix (Apr 9, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> I do a lot of laundry...I change clothes 3-4x/day. And, I wash bath towels after 1 use. And, this is just my laundry! So 4l of the liquid lasts me about 2 months. The same amount of dry lasts about the same. I just do a lot of laundry.



I have two teenaged daughters. I wear different clothes to work than to hang out at home, so there is a lot of laundry here too. I don't think I do as much as you do though. I do about 8 - 10 loads a week. 4L lasts me almost 5 months. 



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I thought it was 1/4th cup...I'll be checking that.  I'm using a two gallon and a .75 gallon Arm & Hammer detergent containers, the two gallon for filling the .75 halfway.  I can pick both up and shake them without hurting myself.  The 5 gallon bucket is another story, but I have a 2ft long wooden spoon for stirring that.



I use a 1/4 cup or less per load. 

I wonder if thats why the soap lasts longer for me CWS? I use about half what you do per load? Do you use a front loader or top loader? 

When I worked at a drug store, the rep from Proctor and Gamble told me then that you only need a couple of tbsps of liquid laundry soap per load, I've taken him at his word and am happy about the way my clothes come out.


----------



## desertwillow (Apr 10, 2013)

I just made this last week! 1 cup Borax, 1 cup Arm & Hammer Washing Soda, and 1 bar of soap, grated. The remaining borax and washing soda will last me a year, easily, and I probably paid $14 for both of those.

 After grating the soap, I put 1 cup of either the Borax or the Washing  Soda in the blender, followed by the soap and blended well.

 All I need is 1 tablespoon per load. It comes out to $0.03-$0.05 cents per load, and my clothes are just as  clean if not more than when I was buying laundry detergent. 

 I  still use fabric softener, so my clothes still smell like Clean Breeze. I  doubt I'll ever give that up, I just love it too much!


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 10, 2013)

desertwillow said:


> I just made this last week! 1 cup Borax, 1 cup Arm & Hammer Washing Soda, and 1 bar of soap, grated. The remaining borax and washing soda will last me a year, easily, and I probably paid $14 for both of those.
> 
> After grating the soap, I put 1 cup of either the Borax or the Washing  Soda in the blender, followed by the soap and blended well.
> 
> ...


For two years I made it that way. I've since switched to making liquid now. I found that sometimes I had clumps of white powder on my clothes, even with adding vinegar to the rinse water.


----------



## desertwillow (Apr 10, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> For two years I made it that way. I've since switched to making liquid now. I found that sometimes I had clumps of white powder on my clothes, even with adding vinegar to the rinse water.



Interesting. Is your washer a high efficiency one? I have an H.E. frontloader and almost always wash using "tap water cold" and "quick cycle" and haven't had any problems with powder not dissolving.


----------



## Alix (Mar 9, 2014)

Going to make a new batch this week. I am thinking I'll be starting to use the new batch by April 1/14. That's a full year out of this batch of soap and I gave away a few jugfuls, and Ken has been doing laundry. Not bad.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 9, 2014)

Alix said:


> Going to make a new batch this week. I am thinking I'll be starting to use the new batch by April 1/14. That's a full year out of this batch of soap and I gave away a few jugfuls, and Ken has been doing laundry. Not bad.



Ain't it great, Alix?!  Especially in light of Tide announcing the reduction in size of their product.


----------



## Alix (Mar 9, 2014)

It really is Katie. I sure can't complain about how it cleans either. It does a great job. 

Next time you're out shopping do you think you could pick up a couple of bars of Fels for me? I'll send you an email transfer or a cheque or whatever works.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 9, 2014)

I have some Fels, too Alix.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 9, 2014)

Alix said:


> It really is Katie. I sure can't complain about how it cleans either. It does a great job.
> 
> Next time you're out shopping do you think you could pick up a couple of bars of Fels for me? I'll send you an email transfer or a cheque or whatever works.



I've got plenty on hand.  Just let me know when you want it.  I have to go to the post office to mail some packages on Tuesday.  Will that help?


----------



## Alix (Mar 12, 2014)

There is no hurry. I'm good for several months. When you think of it Katie, I'd appreciate it. Do you still have my address?

I forgot to mention the fun I had with this batch. My eldest daughter was at the table doing homework when I was ready to stir the batch after it had gelled. She was watching me as I cut the gelled soap and started to stir. She was completely grossed out! Told me it looked like snot. So of course, I then took great giant gobs out and squished them through my hands and made the grossest noises I could. LOL!!! Who's the kid here??


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 12, 2014)

, Alix!


----------



## GB (Mar 13, 2014)

Alix said:


> So of course, I then took great giant gobs out and squished them through my hands and made the grossest noises I could. LOL!!! Who's the kid here??


One of the many reasons I love you so much Alix!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 13, 2014)

Alix said:


> There is no hurry. I'm good for several months. When you think of it Katie, I'd appreciate it. Do you still have my address?
> 
> I forgot to mention the fun I had with this batch. My eldest daughter was at the table doing homework when I was ready to stir the batch after it had gelled. She was watching me as I cut the gelled soap and started to stir. She was completely grossed out! Told me it looked like snot. So of course, I then took great giant gobs out and squished them through my hands and made the grossest noises I could. LOL!!! Who's the kid here??



Now that sounds like fun, except I would need to borrow a teenager to gross out.


----------



## Addie (Mar 13, 2014)

I so want to make this. But have *absolutely *no way of storing it. Another unfulfilled dream.


----------



## GB (Mar 13, 2014)

Addie the great thing is that it is so inexpensive to make you could make up a batch and bring it to your church. Take as much as you can store and give the rest away to anyone who has a container. You will still be paying less than store bought brands and you will get the added benefit of helping others.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 13, 2014)

Good idea, GB.


----------



## GB (Mar 13, 2014)

That is my one for the year


----------



## Katie H (Mar 13, 2014)

Alix said:


> There is no hurry. I'm good for several months. When you think of it Katie, I'd appreciate it. Do you still have my address?



I'm pretty sure I still have your address.   I'll let you know if I don't.  How many bars do you want?  It's a buck a bar here.

I'll get it to you within the next couple of weeks because I'll be out of commission soon to have my knee replaced again.


----------



## Alix (Mar 13, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now that sounds like fun, except I would need to borrow a teenager to gross out.



How many would you like? I've got LOTS to share! Many are free to a good home.



Addie said:


> I so want to make this. But have *absolutely *no way of storing it. Another unfulfilled dream.



You could do the stirring and mixing but you'd have to get someone to do the lifting for you. The 5 gallon bucket is pretty danged heavy when its full. 



Katie H said:


> I'm pretty sure I still have your address.   I'll let you know if I don't.  How many bars do you want?  It's a buck a bar here.
> 
> I'll get it to you within the next couple of weeks because I'll be out of commission soon to have my knee replaced again.



Um...4 or 5? Thanks Katie. Good luck with the knee. I hear it feels like heaven as soon as its fixed. I'll say some prayers for you.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 13, 2014)

Alix said:


> Um...4 or 5? Thanks Katie. Good luck with the knee. I hear it feels like heaven as soon as its fixed. I'll say some prayers for you.



Yes, to your earlier question.  I still have your address.

Okay, I'll pick up 5.  That should hold you for a little while.

As for the knee, it was replaced in November 2012 and the doc put in a bad joint.  Now I have to have it done all over again.  I'm ready for it to "feel like heaven."  Been waiting for 16 months to feel that way since it was done the first time.  Sheesh!  Thanks for the prayers.


----------



## CarolPa (Mar 14, 2014)

I am waiting until I have 5 empty jugs to make my 1/2 batch of laundry soap with Fels.  The fact that it's Fels and his mother used to use it that might be bringing DH over to our side.  He used to see her with a knife, chipping off pieces of Fels right into the washing machine.

Yesterday, I made 1 gal of laundry soap using original Dawn liquid instead of Fels.  I will have to find a way to get past the fact that it does not suds.  I'm used to seeing suds.  I washed a load of my everyday tops to try it out.  Most of these tops are not "dirty", they just need freshened up.  I still used Shout on the stains.  I seem to have difficulty getting food to go from my fork into my mouth.  The stains came off 4-5 tops, but 2 of them still had stains which were probably greasy food.  DH can usually get those stains out for me after the fact using a small scrubbing brush and some cleaner he uses in the garage.  The clothes looked at least as good as when I wash with Tide, and it might have been my imagination, but some of the colors looked brighter.  One negative was that I still had some static cling even though I used a dryer sheet.  That doesn't normally happen.  I don't know if the soap was what made that happen.  

It might take me a few weeks to get 5 empty milk jugs so I can make a batch with the Fels.  I might even try Lava, too, because DH's clothes get dirtier than mine from working in the garage.  I won't go back to using Tide again, but DH might insist on it for his clothes.  Today I am going to use my liquid soap to do towels.  I love saving money.  

Can you wash delicates in this soap, too?


----------



## taxlady (Mar 14, 2014)

Doesn't Lava have grit? Bits of pumice stone? I don't think that would be a good idea in the washing machine, but I'm just guessing.


----------



## Alix (Mar 14, 2014)

I've never thought of using liquid soap. Did the mixture gel for you overnight? 

I generally make up one big batch and leave it in the pail. That way I only need one jug and one pail. I use a 4 cup measuring cup and scoop out about 3 cups of the concentrated soap, pour it into my jug, fill with water and TA DA! Saves on space and effort in my opinion.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 14, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> It might take me a few weeks to get 5 empty milk jugs so I can make a batch with the Fels.  I might even try Lava, too, because DH's clothes get dirtier than mine from working in the garage.  I won't go back to using Tide again, but DH might insist on it for his clothes.  Today I am going to use my liquid soap to do towels.  I love saving money.
> 
> Can you wash delicates in this soap, too?



Glenn does a lot of heavy/dirty automotive work and, believe me, the detergent gets out the crappiest of the crappy gunk he gets on his clothes.  As for delicates, it can be used safely on them.  I wash _everything_ in it.  It's great.

One of Glenn's daughters has a daughter who plays soccer and her soccer clothes can get pretty messed up.  She uses this homemade stuff and always has perfect results.  And, she was a dipped and dyed Tide user until I turned her on to this stuff.


----------



## CarolPa (Mar 14, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Doesn't Lava have grit? Bits of pumice stone? I don't think that would be a good idea in the washing machine, but I'm just guessing.




I don't really know anything about Lava.  I was going by someone else who said they used it several posts back.


----------



## CarolPa (Mar 14, 2014)

Alix, my laundry soap is not jelled.  I just poured some into a cup and it is a clear liquid with some bubbles on top.  When I use it again, I will shake it up to be sure everything is mixed together.  I googled washing soda before I bought it to be sure I knew what I was looking for.  I found it on Amazon and while reading the reviews, there were many who were using it for home made laundry soap, but one said she used it with the original Dawn liquid, so I thought I'd try it since I already had some Dawn in the house.  I combined 3 T washing soda with 3T Borax and mixed it with 1 cup of very hot water until it dissolved.  Then I added 2 T Dawn liquid and mixed it up.  I poured that into my gallon bottle and then added water to fill up the gallon jug.  I used 1/2 cup of it in the top loading washer.


----------



## CarolPa (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm so angry.  My husband won't LET me use the home made laundry soap to wash the towels.  He said we will end up getting a rash.  What a bunch of baloney!  What man cares how the laundry is done as long as he has clean socks and underwear in the drawer?  I'm so mad I'm going to go order a bunch of stuff from QVC!!!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 15, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I'm so angry.  My husband won't LET me use the home made laundry soap to wash the towels.  He said we will end up getting a rash.  What a bunch of baloney!  What man cares how the laundry is done as long as he has clean socks and underwear in the drawer?  I'm so mad I'm going to go order a bunch of stuff from QVC!!!



Carol, your husband has it backwards.  This soap is especially good for people who have a problem with detergent allergies.  I have several friends who are seriously allergic to detergents and this is one that they have no reaction to.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 15, 2014)

Is this laundry soap fragrance free? I mean with no perfumes or other chemicals so it smells 'nice'?


----------



## CarolPa (Mar 15, 2014)

Katie H said:


> *Carol, your husband has it backwards. * This soap is especially good for people who have a problem with detergent allergies.  I have several friends who are seriously allergic to detergents and this is one that they have no reaction to.




*Katie *-He gets a lot of things backwards.  He stands and watches me load the washer.  He stands and watches me cook.  He seriously needs a hobby!!  LOL  Maybe he thinks I'm trying to kill him, but I know in my heart that they would stop sending his SS check.

*Cave*-I would think that the home made laundry soap has a lot less additives and perfumes/frangrances than Tide does!!!  Next time we have to buy Tide I'm deduction that $20 out of his gambling allowance.  See how he likes that!


----------



## cave76 (Mar 15, 2014)

CarolPa;1351434[B said:
			
		

> Cave[/B]-I would think that the home made laundry soap has a lot less additives and perfumes/frangrances than Tide does!!!  Next time we have to buy Tide I'm deduction that $20 out of his gambling allowance.  See how he likes that!



I think so too (has  less perfumes etc). I had to stop using ALL products using added fragrances/chemicals when I got a humungus case of MCS (multiple chemical sensitivity) a decade or so ago which lasted for years. Now the MCS is much better but I still avoid most products with fragrances/chemicals out of habit and just because. Tide is certainly one of them---- I use ALL Free and Clear but home made sounds good.

Anyone done a cost analysis of one over the other? (Math is NOT friendly to me! And vice versa.) Sorry--- I haven't read all the posts here---- just noticed the thread today.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 15, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Anyone done a cost analysis of one over the other? (Math is NOT friendly to me! And vice versa.) Sorry--- I haven't read all the posts here---- just noticed the thread today.



Yes, cave.  I did do a cost analysis of the homemade detergent vs. the commercially-produced kind.

Here's what I came up with.  A bar of Fels sells in my area for one dollar, the portion of the Borax and washing soda needed for a single 10-gallon recipe amounts to about $3 total for the two.  Add that to the bar soap and we've screamed up to $4 for 10 gallons of liquid detergent.

I was in my local grocery store last Tuesday and noticed that they had a "SALE" on an endcap featuring Tide.  If I remember correctly, it was a 100-oz. bottle.  The price was about $10.

Contrast that to a gallon (128 ounces) of the homemade stuff for less than half a dollar.  The homemade detergent is used in about 1/2-cup measures, which means that each bottle will provide 32 loads.

Also, add to the savings (of the planet), we no longer have to dispose of those heavy empty detergent bottles and, since we either use a 5-gallon bucket and dispense from it or store in recycled gallon bottles, it's a win-win situation.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 15, 2014)

Katie H said:


> Yes, cave.  I did do a cost analysis of the homemade detergent vs. the commercially-produced kind.
> 
> Here's what I came up with.  A bar of Fels sells in my area for one dollar, the portion of the Borax and washing soda needed for a single 10-gallon recipe amounts to about $3 total for the two.  Add that to the bar soap and we've screamed up to $4 for 10 gallons of liquid detergent.
> 
> ...



Thank you, math genius!  And the red highlighted part is a VERY big savings for me!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 15, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Thank you, math genius!  And the red highlighted part is a VERY big savings for me!



Thanks for the compliment, cave.  I've always been very frugal.  My late husband, Buck, said I could make a penny scream and now, Glenn tells me I'm, "cheap, cheap."  But in a good way.

I never saw the purpose in spending money when it wasn't necessary.  Before unit comparison shopping was "in" that's how I shopped.  I have always been a cost-per-use/unit buyer.

When Glenn and I were first married he thought I was magic when we went to the grocery store.  For our weekly budgeted amount I always came home with way more (and better) goods than he did.  Just the frugal part of me at work.

I also strongly dislike unnecessary waste.  It makes me crazy to buy a bottle of analgesic and have to "dig" it out of its packaging.  First the box, then the heat-sealed strip on the cap, then the inside sealed cover and, then, occasionally a wad of cotton inside the container.  Good grief!!

Yes, I know.  All these measures are here to _protect _us from all the crazies in the world who wish us harm, but.....Our landfills are so crammed with excess crap, there must be a more reasonable way to do things.

Okay, I'll get off my soapbox now.


----------



## CarolPa (Mar 15, 2014)

Katie,  I like you on your soapbox.  You make sense!  My mother used to use the phrase, squeeze a dollar til the eagle squeals.  I learned from her.  Her's was from necessity, mine is for the same reason as yours.  Why spend $10 on something if you can get the same thing for $5.


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 15, 2014)

I make my laundry soap even less expensively.  I grate up the little bits of bath soap that are no longer big enough to use.  I also by decorative soaps at yard sales for next to nothing.  CHEAP YOU SAY?  You betcha.


----------



## Addie (Mar 15, 2014)

Katie H said:


> Yes, to your earlier question.  I still have your address.
> 
> Okay, I'll pick up 5.  That should hold you for a little while.
> 
> As for the knee, it was replaced in November 2012 and the doc put in a bad joint.  Now I have to have it done all over again.  I'm ready for it to "feel like heaven."  Been waiting for 16 months to feel that way since it was done the first time.  Sheesh!  Thanks for the prayers.



Katie, I remember when you got that done. You were joking about you and DH becoming new people. Is it one of the joints that have been recalled?


----------



## Katie H (Mar 15, 2014)

Addie said:


> Katie, I remember when you got that done. You were joking about you and DH becoming new people. Is it one of the joints that have been recalled?



I don't know Addie.  I just learned, about a month ago, that the joint I have has a 56% failure rate.  Apparently that's not _new _news and there is currently a class action lawsuit against the manufacturer, but I'm not sure if the suit is in reference to the joint I have.

I'm in no hurry to pursue anything.  I just want this to be over and to be able to get back to some semblance of normal.

One of Glenn's daughters is an attorney, as is her husband and they tell me I have a year from the time I learn that there's a problem to do anything lawsuit-wise.

Glenn's knee is perfect.  No problems at all.  Ever.


----------



## Addie (Mar 15, 2014)

Katie H said:


> I don't know Addie.  I just learned, about a month ago, that the joint I have has a 56% failure rate.  Apparently that's not _new _news and there is currently a class action lawsuit against the manufacturer, but I'm not sure if the suit is in reference to the joint I have.
> 
> I'm in no hurry to pursue anything.  I just want this to be over and to be able to get back to some semblance of normal.
> 
> ...



Ask your doctor the name of the manufacturer. Your stepdaughter will know the names of the ones that have been recalled. Or she can find out a lot easier than you can. Go for it girl. You deserve it!!!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 15, 2014)

Addie said:


> Ask your doctor the name of the manufacturer. Your stepdaughter will know the names of the ones that have been recalled. Or she can find out a lot easier than you can. Go for it girl. You deserve it!!!



I know the manufacturer, the model number, etc. of my joint.  I just have to determine if it is one of the ones under suit.  The manufacturer made a variety of these joints and mine may not be one that falls under the defective category.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 15, 2014)

Katie H said:


> I don't know Addie.  I just learned, about a month ago, that the joint I have has a 56% failure rate.  Apparently that's not _new _news and there is currently a class action lawsuit against the manufacturer, but I'm not sure if the suit is in reference to the joint I have.
> 
> I'm in no hurry to pursue anything.  I just want this to be over and to be able to get back to some semblance of normal.



This is probably a bit over-cautious but perhaps you should consider  not talking about a 'possible' lawsuit on a public board? Maybe it's way over-cautious---- but..........


----------



## Katie H (Mar 15, 2014)

cave76 said:


> This is probably a bit over-cautious but perhaps you should consider  not talking about a 'possible' lawsuit on a public board? Maybe it's way over-cautious---- but..........



Good point, cave, but the only suit that I'm aware of is the current class action one.  I'm not a "suer" person so this will, likely, go nowhere.  I'm just very disappointed and ready to get my mobility back.


----------



## CarolPa (Mar 17, 2014)

Katie, a friend of mine had similar issues with knee surgery where it had to be done a second time.  It's bad enough to have to go through that the first time!  Hope you get fixed up soon.

I can't believe it, but my husband has conceded to the home made laundry soap. Makes me wonder what he wants or what he did.  I was going to just continue to use it for my shirts, but now he said he will let me wash towels and his clothes one time, but if he gets a rash then that will be it.  He will not get a rash.  He must have been reading over my shoulder when I said I was going to deduct it out of his gambling allowance.


----------



## Alix (Jul 21, 2016)

Note: New batch today. July 21,2016.

Last batch's date wasn't recorded dang it.

BTW Katie I plan to try your ziploc plan next time. Just needed some in a hurry this time so went with the fast recipe that I already knew. Still have 4 bars of Fels so I might do a batch this week to have in reserve. Considering having one jug that I can put some tea tree oil in for my laundry. (Ken hates it but I love it!)


----------



## Alix (Jan 14, 2018)

Jan 14, 2017 that batch lasted a while! 

Both girls are coming to refill regularly now so we'll see how long this batch lasts.


----------

